# [Closed] Disc Quota



## dns (Jan 11, 2012)

I have read the documentation but I do not understand. I want to set disk qouta limit to group. How?


----------



## gentoobob (Jan 11, 2012)

Have you tried this link?  

http://docs.freebsd.org/doc/2.2.6-RELEASE/usr/share/doc/handbook/handbook101.html


----------



## dns (Jan 11, 2012)

/etc/sysconfig:


```
quotas=NO
to:
quotas=YES
```

/etc/rc.conf


```
check_quotas=YES
```

After that? How can I set the limit?

Rgds.
Example -50mb-.


----------



## gentoobob (Jan 11, 2012)

```
*Recompile your kernel with the option:
 options		QUOTA
 (For help on recompiling your kernel see diffrent entry in this database)

*Add to you /etc/rc.conf file:
 enable_quotas="YES"

*Finally you will need to edit /etc/fstab to enable disk quotas on a per-file system basis.
 This is where you can either enable user or group quotas or both for all of your file 
 systems.
 To enable per-user quotas on a file system, add the userquota option to the options field
 in the /etc/fstab entry for the file system you want to to enable quotas on. 
 For example:
    /dev/da1s2g   /home    ufs rw,userquota 1 2

*Similarly, to enable group quotas, use the groupquota option instead of the userquota 
 keyword. To enable both user and group quotas, change the entry as follows:
    /dev/da1s2g    /home    ufs rw,userquota,groupquota 1 2

*Reboot your machine

*check if it work with 
 $ quota -v

*edit your quota's like so:

    # edquota -u test

    Quotas for user test:
    /usr: blocks in use: 65, limits (soft = 50, hard = 75)
            inodes in use: 7, limits (soft = 50, hard = 60)
    /usr/var: blocks in use: 0, limits (soft = 50, hard = 75)
            inodes in use: 0, limits (soft = 50, hard = 60)
```


You use the edquota command to set the quotas on the group, whatever the group name may be.


----------



## dns (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks. Where can I set file limit and disk size limit per group?


```
Quotas for user test:
    /usr: blocks in use: 65, limits (soft = 50, hard = 75)
            inodes in use: 7, limits (soft = 50, hard = 60)
    /usr/var: blocks in use: 0, limits (soft = 50, hard = 75)
            inodes in use: 0, limits (soft = 50, hard = 60)
```


----------



## fonz (Jan 11, 2012)

dns said:
			
		

> Th.. Where i can set file limit and disk size limit per group ?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Fonz


----------



## dns (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi sir, please tell me what is soft = 50, and hard = 75.


----------



## fonz (Jan 11, 2012)

dns said:
			
		

> Hi sir, please tell me what is soft = 50, and hard = 75.


See the Handbook, section 19.15.2.

Fonz


----------



## dns (Jan 12, 2012)

...


			
				dns said:
			
		

> I have read the documentation but I do not understand. I want to set disk qouta limit to group. How?


...


----------



## dns (Jan 12, 2012)

what is this /usr: blocks in use: 65, limits (soft = 50, hard = 75)
/usr: blocks in use: 65, limits (soft = 50, hard = 75)
/usr: blocks in use: 65, limits (soft = 50, hard = 75)
/usr: blocks in use: 65, limits (soft = 50, hard = 75)
/usr: blocks in use: 65, limits (soft = 50, hard = 75)
HOW I CAN SET THE MB SIZE LIMIT.

[ insults removed ]

*[ This user has been infracted and banned for ten days - Mod .]*


----------



## gentoobob (Jan 12, 2012)

Thats very rude and severely against forum rules.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 12, 2012)

User has ten days to think about it. This topic is closed.


----------

